# Will Java Moss help control Hair-Algae



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Wondering if putting java moss (since it grows so quickly) in my tank would steal away excess nutrients from 'black hair algae' until my other plants get established. If so, does anyone know where to get it (Vesicularia dubyana?)? 

I have a fairly new (3 months) 50 gal set-up with 130Watts (10K and Actinic) and 'plant substrate'. I've recently added 5 SAE's that seem to eat the hair algae, but there's just SO MUCH of it. My Oto's don't eat the hair algae at all, but they love the diatoms and other algae.

Any info/help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Couldn't hurt, I have always found the better my mosses are, the better the algae control. Also research into excel, blackouts, other fish, and manually removing it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, StrungOut. I'll look into those (I notice a LONG thread about excel on this site). I'm thinking of trying some black mollies, too. I hear they are good for some algae control.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

the hair algae loves the java moss in my tank. doesn't seem to really grow on any of the other plants. so from my personal experience, the java moss does not deter this type of algae


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Agreed! My 10g has hair algea in my mosses and nowhere else


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I read somewhere that rosy barbs eat hair algae. The only one of my tanks that has none is the tank with the rosy barbs. I don't know if they just keep up, or if they could reduce a large outbreak. Probably a better bet would be a few bunches of elodea (sp?) and/or hortwort and a pregnant molly of any sort. My molly and swordtail fry eat algae all day long, right along side the otos.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Overboard,
I'll try some mollies, then. I still have room in the tank for a few fish and I already have some elodea (or egeria, which ever...) and some other thick spots for babies to hide.

I tried that 'black-out' method for 2.5 days. I didn't see any hair algae actually die, but I noticed that it slowed down in growth. Also, the SAE's made a small impact on it on the plants and even cleaned up the majority of the driftwood. I was quite surprised because the stuff on the drift wood looked like it would be rather unpleasant (looked more like a fungus than algae), but they attacked it first.

With them and the Oto's and a few mollies, I feel like even if it doesn't all 'go away', it will be controlled enough not to ugly-up my tank. I'm also going to get some of the excel. I noticed some on a website and it was just as affordable as any other treatment for aquariums.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Blackouts are for prokaryotic algae (greenwater - euglena etc.).

My cladophora algae grows more in my mosses than anywhere else. I use Excel & a toothbrush to keep it down.


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

I almost always find some hair algae mixed in with my java moss, so no, it won't prevent it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have not put any moss in the tank yet, but my hair algea problem is under control now. I now have 5 SAE, 5 Otto, and 4 Mollies and they keep in in check. Plus, my tank has had more time to 'cycle through and settle down' and the plants have grown some and have a higher demand on nutrition. I still get algae of all sorts here and there, but nothing I can't deal with. Once I get the excel that will help as well and I've put my lights on a timer for 10 hrs daily (about 2.6WPG).

Anyway, with a ton of good advice and even more patience, my tank is starting to look good. It won't be long before I'm not too embarrassed to post photos! 

-Dave


----------

